# Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin recht neu im "Teichgeschäft" und stehe nun vor der Frage (auch wenn es noch eine Weile hin ist....Gott sei Dank) was mache ich mit meinem Teich und den Fischchen im Winter.

Habe jetzt ein paar Fische (3Goldfische, 2Goldorfen, 3 Schleierschwänze) reingesetzt, __ Frösche und Lurche sind auch vorhanden.

Das Problem das ich nun sehe ist, dass der Teich nicht besonders tief ist (ca. 70cm an der tiefsten Stelle).
Haben die Fische überhaupt eine Chance in dem flachen Wasser den Winter zu überleben oder müssen sie raus? Gibt es "Eisfreihalter" die für solche geringen Wassertiefen überhaupt geeignet sind? Welche Technik würde sich eurer Meinung noch anbieten um die Fische den Winter im teich überleben zu lassen?

Fragen über Fragen....

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dragsterrobby (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Moin,
kommt natürlich in erster Linie darauf an wie kalt es im Winter wird!
70cm Wassertiefe ist aber auf jeden Fall viel zu wenig und hättest du eigendlich vorher überlegen/messen sollen, bevor du Fische einsetzt, sorry!!


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder jemanden nicht passt wenn man mal die Angaben hinterleuchtet - 
6 m² Teichfläche mit max. 0,7m Tiefe und dann 4000 Liter? - aber bitte ....

Da solltest du den gesamten Teich abdecken (Styrodur-Platten) und auch einen leistungsfähigen Heizstab (2-3 KW = Eisfreihalter) und eine Sprudelplatte zur Sauerstoffversorgung verwenden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Daniel

Alles Quatsch, nimm einen Spaten und leg los ,in 14 Tagen ist dein neuer 1,5 meter Tiefer Folienteich fertig . 

Alles andere möge funktionieren aber macht auf Dauer keinen Sinn und das schöne ist es reicht dir noch locker vor der Winterpause


Gruss Patrick


----------



## DucatiMarkus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

ich habe 75 cm Tiefe und benutze einen Eisfreihalter!
Habe maximal eine Eisschicht von 3 cm gehabt.
Ich komme aus Niederbayern Nähe Arber unsere Winter sind lang und sehr kalt


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Markus

Da hattest du bis jetzt eben Glück 

Ich wohne in der von der Sonne verwöhnten Vorder-Pfalz und hatte vor 4 Jahren 15cm Eis und unsere Winter sind eigentlich keine Winter

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hi,

das ging aber mal schnell. Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich habs ja schon fast geahnt....werde mich dann wohl für die Variante "Fische übern Winter raus" oder "Teich tiefer buddeln" entscheiden...mal sehen.

Beste Grüsse





dragsterrobby  :Hätte hätte Fahrradkette. 
Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo DucatiMarkus,

was für ein Modell (Eisfreihalter) hast du denn in Gebrauch?
Was ich bisher so gelesen habe funktionieren die meisten erst ab einer Mindesttiefe von 80cm.


----------



## jolantha (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*



Eugenkraus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe jetzt ein paar Fische (3Goldfische, 2Goldorfen, 3 Schleierschwänze) reingesetzt, __ Frösche und Lurche sind auch vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht bösartig von mir, aber ehe man sich Tiere anschafft, sollte man erst denken, und dann handeln .
Trotzdem ein : :willkommen


----------



## DucatiMarkus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hab mir bei Amazon einen billigen bestellt glaub um die 25 Euro.. im Sommer entferne ich den Schwimmkörper und benutze die kleine Pumpe als Teichbelüftung


----------



## DucatiMarkus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

http://www.amazon.de/Eisfreihalter-...&qid=1373445634&sr=8-3&keywords=eisfreihalter

den hab ich ist billiger geworden


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Dieses Teil kann ja nur das Zufrieren der Oberfläche verhindern - wenn aber was gegen das Durchfrieren in tieferen Wasserschichten getan werden soll, dann muss das ganze Wasser angewärmt werden.
Dann brauchst du auch kein 300 Watt Spielzeug (das genügt vielleicht für einen Microteich) sondern so etwas:

http://www.amazon.de/Profi-Heater-T...&qid=1373446758&sr=1-11&keywords=teichheizung

Gruß Nori


----------



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Ach ich liebe diese Foren und alles was sich da so für Leute tummeln.
Hallo Jolanthe,
ich freue mich über deine Nachricht! :beten Welche Sorte wächst nicht?!??...kann dir leider nicht folgen.

Danke Markus.


----------



## DucatiMarkus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Ich hatte ohne Heizung immer Wassertemp von 5 Grad..
Die Eisschicht und der Schnee darauf haben das ganze gut isoliert.
Durch das Loch konnten die ganzen Faulgase entweichen und ich konnte bischen schauen wie es den Fischen geht.
Ich hatte null Verluste trotz Nächte mit -22 Grad


----------



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Werde es einfach mal testen.
Ich denke wenn ich vorm Wintereinbruch nochmal ein paar Liter Wasser reinlaufen lasse kommt die tiefste Stelle auf 80-85cm und dazu so´n "Eisfreihalter"...vielleicht passt das.

Mal so am Rande....Was macht eigentlich so´n Frosch und Lurch im Winter? Gilt bei denen das selbe bezüglich der Überwinterung wie bei Fischen?


----------



## Sandra1976 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo,
ich muss Patrick recht geben. Das einfachste ist wirklich tiefer buddeln. Klar mit Eisfreihalter und Heizer gehts vielleicht auch. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das angenehm und stressfrei für die Fische ist auch wenn sie jedes Jahr brav überleben. Tu deinen Fischis einfach einen Gefallen und grab, grab, grab 
Alles andere ist bei dieser Teichgröße- und -tiefe Not gegen Elend. Oder halt eben keine Fische und ein schöner Pflanzenteich. Die zugewanderten Tiere können sich ja dann raussuchen ob sie bleiben oder lieber woanders hin wandern. Das könnnen deine Fischis nicht.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hi,
wie macht man es denn am geschicktesten?

Stelle mir das ungefähr so vor:
1. Fische rausholen
2. Wasser abpumpen oder Folie einschneiden/einstechen (Wasser versickern lassen)?
3. Pflanzen raus...ab in Eimer mit Wasser.
4. Steine raus.
.
Nachdem der Teich tiefer und mit neuer Folie ausgestattet ist wieder alles rein.
Richtig, fast richtig oder falsch?

Was passiert mit Molch und Lurch und Frosch, etc.?
Empfiehlt sich eine bestimmte Zeit solche Umbauten durchzuführen?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Sandra1976 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo,
na ja eine gute oder schlechte Zeit gibt kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Unseren Teich haben wir auch im Sommer anfangen zu bauen. Wir hatten allerdings keinen Altbestand an Fischen/Pflanzen. Wie du vorgehst ist eigentlich egal, allerdings musst du dir Gedanken um eine gute Übergangslösung für deine Fische machen. Planschbecken mit Netz drüber oder ein anderes großes Behältnis. Gut wäre wenn du dir noch etwas altes Teichwasser zum wieder befüllen des Teiches behälst. Pflanzen raus in die Mörtelkübel, Wasser rein. Steine raus, alles raus. Folie entweder komplett raus oder drin lassen, wobei ich denke das sie dich beim graben stören könnte. Ich würde sie lieber komplett raus machen. Dann schön graben  bis 1,50 m und schön die Ränder modellieren. Vlies rein, Folie rein. Wasser rein. Als mein Mann unseren Teich (allerdings mit dem Bagger) ausgegraben hat, hab ich gedacht er ist Größenwahnsinnig geworden und hab meinen Augen nicht getraut. Danach war ich dann doch froh, dass eine anständige Größe und Tiefe (2,10 m) hat. Lieber einmal richtig buddeln als 5 mal nachbuddeln. Und den Fischis gefällts 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## jolantha (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*



Eugenkraus schrieb:


> ich freue mich über deine Nachricht! :beten Welche Sorte wächst nicht?!??...kann dir leider nicht folgen.
> Danke Markus.


Gaaanz einfach, die übereinandergestapelten in Konservendose ( am leckersten -mit
Paprikasauce )


----------



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

muss ich wohl immer noch nicht verstehen aber was soll´s....ist wohl einer deiner lieblingswitze was julante!?


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hey Daniel,

Jolantha meint die Fische, die sich angeblich der Beckengröße anpassen 

Mir wurden meine ersten 2 Koi vor 12Jahren, so für einen 250l Mini angeboten. Und als Laie glaubt man natürlich den Schmarrn den der Verkäufer erzählt ... der muß es ja wissen.
Das Gegenteil war der Fall ... der Teich passte sich dem/n Fisch/en an ... 

Mandy


----------



## Eugenkraus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hey Mandy,
nein eigentlich ging es in diesem Beitrag um die Teichtiefe in Verbindung mit Winter (sprich Frost).
Egal. Ist aber bestimmt auch ein interessantes Thema.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Zitat von Eugenkraus:
Habe jetzt ein paar Fische (3Goldfische, 2Goldorfen, 3 Schleierschwänze) reingesetzt, __ Frösche und Lurche sind auch vorhanden.

Zitat von Jolantha:
Ist das die spezielle Sorte, die nicht wächst 

Daniel, 

Jolanthas Aussage bezog sich auf Deine Fische im Teich und nicht auf die Teichtiefe.
Das es um die Tiefe geht weiß ich ... ich kann ja lesen 

Übrigens, Abdecken ist die einzige Möglichkeit ... ansonsten Schippe und Schubkarre und tiefer buddeln 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Eugen,

hast Du mal ein Foto von Deinem Teich? Eventuell eins, wo noch kein Wasser drin ist.

Und: Die Schleierschwänze gehören im Winter eh rein. In ein anständig eingefahrenes Aquarium.

Umbau geht so: Großes Planschbecken besorgen und das Teichwasser retten. Filter dran. Da kommen dann die Fischchen rein. Vielleicht auch die Unterwasserpflanzen.
Restliche Pflanzen in Bütten. 
Hast Du Substrat? Auch retten. In Bütten.
Dann Folie raus und graben.

Bei dem Gewese verpieseln sich Frosche und Lurche von alleine. 
Es sei denn Du hast noch Molchquappen drin. 
Denen solltest Du ein Extra-Becken mit Unterwasserpflanzen gönnen, weil die in dem Planschbecken keine Chance gegen die Orfen haben.

Apropos Orfen: Wenn Du die auf Dauer behalten willst, dann solltest Du den Teich gleich entsprechend groß bauen. Die brauchen nämlich jede Menge Schwimmfläche und haben in den 4.000 Litern eh nix verloren. Das ist übrigens das, was Jolantha mit ihrem Beitrag meinte.


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hi

Dass 70 cm zu wenig sind, mag je nach Fischart und Gegend stimmen. Aber wer in einer Zone mit Weinbauklima (Klimazone 8a oder b wohnt, siehe Klimakarten von Deutschland)) kann zumindest Goldfische, __ Sonnenbarsche und Karauschen in dieser Wassertiefe ohne jeden Winterschutz halten. Bis zur Bodenschlammschicht sind es bei mir sogar nur etwas über 50 cm. Diese Erfahrung hat sich bei mir (Niederrhein) und anderen seit über 20 Jahren bestätigt. Einschränkend muss ich noch sagen, dass außer der groben Klimazonierung auch noch das Mikroklima der nächsten Teichumgebung eine Rolle spielen kann (Zugänglichkeit für Nord- und Ostwinde. Stadtrand oder Mitte, abfallendes Gelände, in denen sich "Kälteseen" bilden können, Sonnenexposition etc.). Flachteiche haben auch Vorteile: schnelleres Erwärmen z.B. Allerdings für Seerosen bedeutet dies meist, dass die Blätter aus dem Wasser heraus wachsen, was an und für sich nicht schlecht aussieht, aber Blüten schlechter sehen lässt. Andererseits kmmt dies einem kleinen Teich entgegen, weil die Blätter keine so große Fläche bedecken. Siehe Bild einer Nuphar advena

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hannover kann man wohl kaum zur Weinbaugegend zählen, oder?


----------



## Eugenkraus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Moin moin,
nein, ein Foto ohne Wasser habe ich leider nicht. Haben das Haus letztes Jahr mit bestehendem Garten und Teich so übernommen. Laut den Nachbarn waren in der Vergangenheit Fische drin, die sich allerding ein __ Reiher oder Nachbars Katze rausgeangelt hat. 

Werde später mal ein Bild vom jetzigen Stand des Teiches hochladen.

Wie geht man in der Regel vor wenn man das Wasser rauslassen will?
Habe verstanden, dass man einen Teil für die "Lagerung" der Fische auffangen sollte. 
Und den Rest...Löcher in die Folie und versickern lassen oder eher abpumpen und ab in die Beete?


----------



## Nori (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

4000 Liter kannst doch easy zwischenlagern - ist ja noch ein rel. kleiner aufblasbarer Pool - dann hast du später eine kürzere Einlaufzeit bei deinem vergrößerten Teich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Daniel,

das Wasser kannst Du am einfachsten über einen Gartenschlauch auslassen.
So wie man einen Benzintank leermacht.
Einfach Schlauch in den Teich stecken - ansaugen bis das Wasser kommt und dann 
entleert sich der Teich von selber. Nur keine Löcher in die Teichfolie machen, die kannst
Du ja immer noch hernehmen, falls sie noch nicht so alt ist.
Wichtig ist so viel Wasser wie möglich zwischenlagern.
Schau mal in meinen Link bei Teichumbau, da hab ich relativ ausführlich beschrieben,
wie man einen bestehenden Teich vergrößern kann.

LG Markus


----------



## Eugenkraus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Markus und Nori,

danke für eure Nachrichten. 
Kann mir noch nicht wirklich vorstellen welchen Arbeitsaufwand die Aktion "Teichvergrösserung/ Tieferlegung" dann letztenendes tatsächlich mit sich bringt.
Werde mir gleich mal den Link anschauen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Guss
Daniel


----------



## Eugenkraus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hi,
hab eben mal ein paar Fotos gemacht um zu zeigen wie es aktuell aussieht.

Den Teich scheint der Vorbesitzer vor langer Zeit (ca. 15 Jahre+) angelegt zu haben und ist meinem Empfinden nach sehr schön bewachsen, und es tummeln sich jede Menge Bewohner in und um ihn.

Wie schätzt ihr das mögliche Projekt "Teichtieferlegung" anhand der Bilder ein?


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Eugen,

wenn ich Du wäre, dann würde ich diesen schönen Teich, solange die Folie lebt, nicht anfassen. Bist Du sicher, dass er nur  70 cm tief ist?

Er liegt sehr schön geschützt, aber sonnig genug, sonst würde die Seerose ja muckern.
Ich würde fast wetten, dass der nicht durchfriert.

Gib die Goldorfen zurück oder an jemanden, der einen größeren Teich Teich hat, denn für die ist der Teich zu klein.
Versuch es mit einem vernünftigen Eisfreihalter und vielleicht ein bisschen Abdeckung.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Eugenkraus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hi Christine,

sowas ähnliches ging mir beim Fotomachen vorhin auch durch den Kopf.

Die Fische zu beobachten ist zwar eine echt schöne Sache aber dafür jetzt den ganzen vielen anderen Lebewesen das zuhause wegnehmen wäre echt gemein und steht nicht wirklich im Verhältnis.
Werde ihn wohl so lassen wie er ist und mir __ Frösche angucken.

....dafür gibt es ab dann öfter mal Fisch aufn Grill neben dem Teich.

Zum Thema richtig zufrieren fällt mir gerade noch ein...letztes Jahr (war ja nun schon recht kalt und das auch lange) war zwar eine Eisschicht drauf, ja, aber bis auf den Grund war er definitiv nicht gefroren....schätze mal, dass es vielleicht eine 10-15 cm Eisschicht gewesen ist.

Sonne bekommt der Teich (Sofern sie scheint) von morgens bis abends (ca.18Uhr).


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo

ich seh das genau so wie Blumenelse 


lass den Teich so wie er ist der ist soo toll eingewachsen.

Seh zu das die Orfen raus kommen und gut is.

Irgendwie müsste es doch möglich sein die tiefe zu messen  da fällt

dir bestimmt noch was ein!

:beten Ich hab mal ne ganz lange Leiter überden Teich gelegt und bin dann drübergekrabbelt !!!


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo,

was soll man zu den Kommentaren von Doris und Christine noch sagen? Du wärest wahnsinnig, wenn du diesen wunderschön bewachsen Teich anfassen würdest so lange die Folie dicht ist!

Ich habe meinen Terrassenteich 1.0 über den Winter mit Styropor abgedeckt und hatte nie Eis im Wasser.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lotta (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Eugen, 
ich finde deinen Teich sehr hübsch
und er hat außerdem schönes klares Wasser und sicher eine gut funktionierende Teichbiologie.
Ich fände es auch schade, diese ganze, sich über lange Zeit etablierte Oase(Kleinbiotop),
 auseinander zu nehmen.
Abdecken, ist sicher die beste Alternative...
So werde ich es diesen Winter sicher auch machen.
Zum Messen der Tiefe, steig doch einfach mal vorsichtig einen Schritt rein und nimm den Meterstab mit?


----------



## Nori (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

...und so schließt sich der Kreis - also doch abdecken, etwas belüften und falls nötig beheizen - ich habs doch gleich  ...


Gruß Nori


----------



## Stadtkind (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Toller Teich Eugen,
schließe mich den Anderen an - wäre viel zu schade da jetzt dran rumzubasteln.
Solange Du keine ernsthaften Probleme hast erfreue dich an dem schönen Anblick.
Im Winter abdecken dürfte bei der Größe nicht so aufwendig sein.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Servus Eugen,
so wie es schon viele vor mir beschrieben haben,
diesen Teich würde ich momentan so lassen wie er ist.
Freu Dich daran und genieße den Sommer.

LG Markus


----------



## Eugenkraus (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo zusammen,

dann haben wir jetzt gemeinsam eine Entscheidung getroffen...naja, letztenendes ich, aber basierend auf euren Statements. Danke dafür! 

Die Tiefe habe ich gemessen und das wirklich ausgiebig...wollte es ja auch nicht wahr haben, dass es keine Stelle im Teich gibt die tiefer ist als 70-73cm, aber so ist es leider.

Ich denke, dass der Grund des Teiches über die Jahre durch Ablagerungen, Wurzelwerk, etc. auch nochmal etwas höher gekommen ist, daher vielleicht die geringe Tiefe. 

Letztlich bin ich mit der Entscheidung sehr glücklich....Gartenteich ist zur Zeit nämlich das kleinste Übel auf meinem Grundstück und sollte eher zum Neben-nebenprojekt werden.


Beste Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hi

Ich habe einen mit Fischen (Karauschen) besetzten Teich, der auch nur 70 cm tief ist und ohne jegliche Wintermaßnahme überleben die Fische. Sogar in einen nur 53 cm tiefen Teich mit Goldfischen habe ich nach der "Eiszeit" keinen einzigen toten Fisch sehen können. Und das seit Jahrzehnten. Einschränkend sollte ich aber sagen, dass die Teiche am extrem wintermilden Niederrhein liegen. aber auch hier hat´s schon Temperaturen unterhalb von -10°C gegeben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eugenkraus (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich werd dieses Jahr zum Winter einen Eisfreihalter im Teich installieren und den Teich etwas abdecken.

Meine 3 Schleierschwänze, die den Winter über rein gemusst hätten, haben sich ja bereits verzogen.....und zwar in den Bauch der __ Frösche.....somit bleiben noch die Goldfische und die Goldorfen (für die ich dann nächstes Jahr ein grösseres Zuhause suchen werden).

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Calypso (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flacher Teich. Was tun im Winter?*

Hallo,

Wir hatten auch einen kleinen runden Zierteich (Durchmesser 180cm/ tiefste Stelle 55 cm).
nur mit Pflanzen besetzt. Mein Schwiegervater hat dann etwas unüberlegt 10 Goldfische hineingesetzt,  die er von einem Bekannten bekommen hat. Wir haben uns ebensoviele Sorgen gemacht wie du wegen des Platzmangels und der Überwinterung. Wir haben dann die Fische im Teich gelassen. Alle haben überlebt und waren im Frühjahr wieder Putzmunter. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es hier im Rheinland bekanntlich etwas milder ist. Kälter als  -7 C° ist es letzten Winter nicht geworden. Der Teichbelüfter lief den ganzen Winter, damit das Wasser Eisfrei bleibt. Wir haben den Teich dann aber im Sinne der Fische vergrößert!


----------

